# LFTS 10-30 edition



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Today is the day boys. Be safe and I wish all of you the best of luck. The boy and I are headed out in the thumb today. GO BLUE!!!!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Who the hell gets up this early just to go sit in the woods? Haha.this will be last hunt in Michigan before gun opener. Headed out now. Good luck all.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

May the deer gods smile upon you!


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm up chugging coffee. Hitting the road soon. I'll be in Lenawee County.
I hope this guy shows his face. He likes to be out in the fog.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

with the phone going off all night from work, it will be a nice day to get out. 
good luck to all, be safe and shoot straight.
time for me to bring home a deer for my little girl.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

We are in at the rack shack having coffee coffee and getting 420 started. Time to put a rage in the cage


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m up, set the alarm for 5:00 but I never sleep that late. Hope the rain is a no show for the morning weather man says it’s going to be a north wind today so I guess I will wade back to the ladder stand I hunted yesterday morning, good luck today boys !
Flight


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Heading out in Hillsdale this morning. Hoping bucks are moving to freshen up scrapes after all of the rain yesterday. Good luck everyone!!

GO GREEN!!!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Heading out in a few. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

On my way to SE Jackson


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Good luck fellas! Shoot straight.
1 week from now I’ll be packing the old man’s truck and we’ll be heading north for my 38th deer season. Good lord willing I’ll get another one for the wall.
All you guys hunting the Glennie area, save one for me


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

I’m up and ready to roll. They Say rain till 8 ish should be some movement today. See you on the flip side, hopefully with a buck in the truck. Good luck out there. Ware ur harness!


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ready to roll! Heading out


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

1st day of vaca ready to roll.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm on my way. Hoping the rain holds off for a bit and the deer are up and about. Good luck all!


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

Getting ready! Short drive—bucks were out last night in the fields looking at does. Hope the rain doesn’t bed them down! Lucky to be out!


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Heading out shortly. Had plans to walk to a way back setup but Im beat and have a good wind at a nice comfy blind a short walk from the truck. Good luck to everyone


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm up, headed out to a ducky spot this morning. I'll be in a bucky spot this afternoon. Good luck everyone.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

First day of 5 straight I’ll be pullin all day sits for the most part. Good luck everyone! My favorite weekend to be in the stand!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Coffee cup and thermos full, heading out.....good luck all and be safe.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Yep!








Shoot Straight & please be safe y'all
HAIL!


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Just got down to Van Buren. Sprinkling but supposed to stop at 7. Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Just chilling in the lucky #13 blind, waiting on another sunrise. Good luck to everyone. Only one spike yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

FivesFull said:


> Heading out shortly. Had plans to walk to a way back setup but Im beat and have a good wind at a nice comfy blind a short walk from the truck. Good luck to everyone


Good luck, hopefully see you at da zoo.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Namrock said:


> Yep!
> View attachment 795320
> 
> Shoot Straight & please be safe y'all
> HAIL!


Well there you go not listening to your own advice, you know that’s bad JU JU!
Flight


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

In the stand. Could have used a kayak to get here!


----------



## downfloat (May 3, 2007)

Just got setup on a new public spot. Perfect wet quiet walk in. Good luck and shoot straight! 

Sent from my moto g power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bowjob (Dec 2, 2018)

Out and ready in Romeo. 
had some great action Thursday night with a close encounter with one of our big boys. Hope he screws up this morning.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I've been drinking coffee since 4:20 this morning, trigger finger is ready for action .come on sunrise.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Up the stand in Ottawa county. Buddies were begging me to goose hunt today but I turned them down. Looks to be a good morning for it, deer were all over yesterday but I didn’t hunt, had to take the wife on a date to butter her up for the next few weeks ahead. I only work 2 out of the next 11 days  

Might have bumped one getting in but I stopped when I heard some noise and didn’t hear anything since. Pretty quiet getting in due to all this rain. Hoping it’s done for awhile, the woods is starting to fill up. Not sure if that beaver has the creek backed up over here or not. He’s got dams all over. Good luck today!


----------



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

Headed out in a couple of minutes. Manistee county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Live from a traffic mess in east Lansing so no hunting for me today. Bucks should be on their feet for y’all today! Shoot straight! Go Blue!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

Planned on setting up on a scrape in my target bucks core area I found with a quick scout yesterday in the rain. On my entrance the wind was acting too funky for me to make the play on this spot so I backed out. Hopefully I didn’t make the wrong decision… good luck to all this am! Trail cam activity has mature bucks locked down on the first hot does.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Woke up late getting ready.


----------



## homer666 (Jul 20, 2018)

I am up and in for the morning. 
A little warm for an October morning but I will take it. Hopefully the bucks are moving today.
Good luck all and hopefully some air gets let out of some today.


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

Out in Ottawa county. Cameras over scrapes are on 🔥


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Heading out the door in a couple minutes. Good luck all! Go Green!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

iceman1964 said:


> In the stand. Could have used a kayak to get here!


Same. Glad I went with the rubber boots!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

My only NE morning set is underwater. Need a few dry days to get in there, puleeze quit raining already. Be out later today. Go bluuuue


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m in! Arenac county. First day of a 10 day rutcation! Buddy missed a nice 8 last night on this property…hoping he gets another opportunity since he has never killed with a bow yet. The fever got him last night! Lol. Wind is good, just need a big one to wander by! Good luck and be safe!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

I’m up and in. Nice waterlogged walk in but I made it. Rain stopped for now but a bit breezy. Good luck all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## aw561838 (Jan 25, 2016)

I’m out in Genesee county. It looks like rain for the morning sit. I’ll be out tomorrow morning too. Good luck to everyone out in the stands or blinds today!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

I’m in. First sit more than 100 yards from the cabin. I wanted to go to a kill spot this morning but opted for an observation stand. Every spot on the property is capable of being the one tho.
Remember to strap in everyone! Be safe


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm up drinking coffee but headed out to the meat room to get a batch of sausage and smokies going. Got 1 to butcher so getting the smoker going and watching the game today. Good luck all, and go Blue!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Already hearing deer snorting with this north east wind bringing the scent of east Lansing to my farm!! Sitting this morning out and watching the woods out the back door


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down, Saginaw County.

Raining

Felt like I was walking in an ocean as I was walking in. Didn’t mind, and I hope the deer don’t either.

Good luck to everyone

Go green!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPwannabe (Feb 18, 2004)

Got to the UP late last night and am in the blind for the first hunt of the season in northern Menominee county.
Saw a real nice 8 on the road driving in this morning. It’s quiet and calm right now. Good luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Suppose to be NNE Wind this morning...still black out in the Western UP...KINDA warm..ugh..crescent moon straight overhead. Good luck gents


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Prouder02 said:


> Trail cam activity has mature bucks locked down on the first hot does..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried telling my buddy to go.. This summer he and I built him some _Primary Tending Areas. _I told him it was time all the scraping chasing past week the big boys be taking em in there and be ripe for the Pickens..
He and I argued til 2 he said nah it's to early, don't wanna blow them out. 

Really wishes we'd a snuck some reveals on them but he argued, need to have them over scrapes for a couple more days.. Hate to tell him he's gonna blow em out sneaking cameras in there now..

Thanks for the info, I'll show him


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Went after the ducks yesterday. Now it’s time for a buck. All settled in and breaking day here. Little misty rain to start the morning.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Should be a fun day in the Mitten! Perfect day for those in a stand and possibly the biggest game in a great rivalry's history. And the noon game works out great for guys who want to do both. I'm going to get stuff done around the house/follow along with LFTS/and enjoy the football festivities. Might get a hunt in tomorrow...then HARD weekend warrior for the next few weeks. Love this time of year!!! Should be a lot of dead deer today...and hopefully a win for BIG BLUE!!!! Live it up, ladies and gents!!! GO BLUE!!!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Prouder02 said:


> Planned on setting up on a scrape in my target bucks core area I found with a quick scout yesterday in the rain. On my entrance the wind was acting too funky for me to make the play on this spot so I backed out. Hopefully I didn’t make the wrong decision… good luck to all this am! Trail cam activity has mature bucks locked down on the first hot does..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wondered. Cuz all I’ve seen it gotten on cams are young ones, where a week ago we were spitting the mature ones several times.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Out in Arenac this morning. First sit in two weeks. Good luck all! GO Green!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Rain, I’m going to need waders, guess if I shoot one I can just float him out !
Flight


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sitting this one out. Steady rain right now. My little piece is a mess. On the bright side, I'm on vacation for the next three weeks. Go Blue!


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Well that’s a first. Had two deer come out. And out of no where a coyote sneaks up and chases them out of the field. Ugh. Starting to see more of those buggers. Never had a shot.


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

I’m here in the Thumb in a box blind. Snuck in at first light like Gene Wentsel. A Doe popped out of the corn at 75 yards and stared at me, then slowly walked back into the corn, calm as can be. No rain but the fields are flooded. The weather will be great next week when I’m on vacation!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Coyote down does that count?? 
I love these dirt dark mornings. Hopefully more to come here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

45 and windy here in Menominee county


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

No deer yet for me. Plenty of rain. Every rain drop hitting the ground sounds like a step from an animal. 

Somehow lost my thermacell even though I put it in my bag after I was done the other night. Hoping I won’t need it today.

Go Green Go White!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Got out late but seen my first deer while sitting this year @ 8:15High and tight 8 2nd/3rd biggest buck on camera


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Thought I was headed out this morning. Got up and just started getting ready when the wife's alarm clock went off. Forgot she signed up for some OT today. Would have been in hot water if I had snuck out and left her with the kids. Oh well, I'll watch the bug game and slip out for an evening hunt. Good luck everyone.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

only two on the walk in. think every squirrel in the USA are at my stand this morning.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Checking in Bay county trudged my way out into the Marsh this morning. Set up on an island. Had a doe and fawn bedded within 50 yards. 4 point pushed the doe off seen another small 6 so far.


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

Nothing so far. 
Never seen the property this wet.
No squirrels. 
No birds.
Nothing.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

First deer of the day 5 total one being a little buck harassing the doe’s. 
Flight


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Beginning to think going from coffee to sweet tea wasn't a wise choice...


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

sniper said:


> Coyote down does that count??


That always counts! Nice job Sniper


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

Just found out DABIL hunted in my blind 2 days ago. I hope he didn't get busted and blow up my spot. 
Can you guess what DABIL means. 
Hint: My wife is his sister.


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Just had a smaller 8 walk by in the wide open at 20 yards, good thing he didn’t hang around very long, I might of been tempted. then went into the corn. Seen 2 big Does earlier with twin fawn each. Raining a little harder now


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

5 bucks so far. Some really nice up and comers have tested me so far. Three 3yo in bow range. Just not what I’m looking for first morning. Fun sit !


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Beginning to think going from coffee to sweet tea wasn't a wise choice...
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Bailey's to vodka? Love the John Daly's on the course.


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Just passed a small 6. Surrounded by dnf’s about 15 minutes ago. The little buck was harassing them and pushed them off


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

He didnt go far!! Congrats!


----------



## topcide (Nov 20, 2009)

nothing 

washtenaw County 

got in early, wind is perfect . high hopes buck activities ramping up on camera.

not gonna lie. a bit discouraged the last couple sits

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Just played with a decent 9 point. Grunted him in to 35 yards from 150. He started heading away so I soft Grunted and he bugged out. He might have been 3.5, if he would have got to 20 yards I probably would have let it fly.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 795336


Yes sir ! Congrats chrisjan !
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Number 6 for the day was heading back to the nursery!
Flight


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Another quiet morning. Woodies are all over behind me in the flooded woods. Squirrels all over too. Just need some deer to show up. I’ll give it a bit longer before heading in. I don’t want to miss any part of the game today. Go blue!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 795336


Nice job beauty! Good shooting too I’d say.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

2 button bucks and a spike just passed through, neighbors sawing wood now lol


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

Finally 2 does then 10 minutes later a decent 8 point passed by. 
I grunted and he stopped and turned but didn't get close enough. 
Then he lost interest and headed back towards where the does went.
Got my blood pumping


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Not any thing this morning, time to go old school and put the boots on the ground in find some scrapes. Find a scrape line, I'm on for the afternoon hunt.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Haven’t seen any deer yet, but my dad had a definite shooter get to 50 yards and hang up without giving him a shot. I heard some grunting close by but never saw the deer….late morning movement is common around here so we are going to sit until at least 11. 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## aw561838 (Jan 25, 2016)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 795336


Congrats!! Nice Buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Called an audible and cozied into the corner of a woodlot on the ground with a cornfield bordering it. Hit a buck, not thrilled with the hit so gonna back out till this afternoon. If he's gonna die it'll be in that corn.


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

5 baldies and a 4 point so far


----------



## AnesthesiaOutdoors (Jul 28, 2019)

Disappointing sit so far. Only 2 does have moved through. Was hoping they’d be on their feet after all the rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Watched a little showdown between Michigan 11pts at the scrape. If you look at the tree in the background of the trail cam pic, you can see me standing. Hopefully some Bigger bucks come to investigate the noise of these two running around pushing does.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just had a small buck, 6pt maybe, walk out about 100 in front of me. Very hesitant. Was really watching something. Not sure if it was another deer or who knows maybe the new neighbor hunter who was just driving his truck around. Buck turned back quick and left.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Bandit67 said:


> Just found out DABIL hunted in my blind 2 days ago. I hope he didn't get busted and blow up my spot.
> Can you guess what DABIL means.
> Hint: My wife is his sister.


It would been funny if he shot a big buck out of it and posted it on here thanking you for letting him use your blind.😬


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice wide 2.5 yo 8 pt stood stone cold still behind me for over 10 minutes.
Cool buck. Hope he keeps his head down for a couple more years!


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

It was this buck


https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/attachments/dscf0001-jpg.785774/


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

AnesthesiaOutdoors said:


> Disappointing sit so far. Only 2 does have moved through. Was hoping they’d be on their feet after all the rain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Don’t be too disappointed…you saw a couple deer, I haven’t seen any deer yet this morning. 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Zip nada this morning.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 795336


Nice shooting and buck ! Congrats




throughtheice88 said:


> Called an audible and cozied into the corner of a woodlot on the ground with a cornfield bordering it. Hit a buck, not thrilled with the hit so gonna back out till this afternoon. If he's gonna die it'll be in that corn.
> View attachment 795353


Good luck, hope ya find em



TJD said:


> View attachment 795350
> View attachment 795354
> View attachment 795355
> 
> Watched a little showdown between Michigan 11pts at the scrape. If you look at the tree in the background of the trail cam pic, you can see me standing. Hopefully some Bigger bucks come to investigate the noise of these two running around pushing does.


Hope so too. That would be a rad picture if ya shoot one at that spot and have ya in frame with the deer ya kill ! 🤙🏼


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Dreaming of being in stand. Wife works all weekend and sitters have absconded to northern MI so it’s just me and the kids. Might go check on the ground blind just to make sure it hasn’t floated away after all the rain, otherwise trying to knock off honey do projects this weekend. Good luck gentlemen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

stickbow shooter said:


> Zip nada this morning.


crap weather....why bother.....scrambled eggs and bacon for me....SE Michigan.....still pissin'!!! low barometer sucks huge


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

throughtheice88 said:


> Called an audible and cozied into the corner of a woodlot on the ground with a cornfield bordering it. Hit a buck, not thrilled with the hit so gonna back out till this afternoon. If he's gonna die it'll be in that corn.
> View attachment 795353


if that's guts he won't live.....get a dog.....they find gutshots... Deer Tracking Dogs in Michigan


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Small buck just snuck through. It took until 10:30 for first deer of the morning. SLOW.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Had a nice buck cruise through earlier checking a scrape line. Not quite close enough.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 795336


Congrats!

Busted left front leg?


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

throughtheice88 said:


> Called an audible and cozied into the corner of a woodlot on the ground with a cornfield bordering it. Hit a buck, not thrilled with the hit so gonna back out till this afternoon. If he's gonna die it'll be in that corn.
> View attachment 795353


That’s a dead deer. Looks like I See quite a few bubbles in that blood


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

Waif said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Busted left front leg?


Thank you, I’ll post more in a bit, but yeah, he actually busted it on his death run… full speed down a big hill and he must have landed wrong and busted his leg at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Beginning to think going from coffee to sweet tea wasn't a wise choice...


Better than from coffee straight to Long Island ice tea!


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Really getting fed up with these jerk goose hunters next to our property ! I know we're suppose to share our natural resources but do they really have to unload all their rounds at two geese ? 18 shots that I could count then the yelling at each other for missing ! Wanted to go out and have a discussion with them but I'd end up in jail !


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

bucknasty11208 said:


> That’s a dead deer. Looks like I See quite a few bubbles in that blood
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


isn't all that green and brown crap guts?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

MPOW said:


> isn't all that green and brown crap guts?


Can’t tell if it’s mud or stomach matter… regardless looks like he needs to leave it for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

sniper said:


> Coyote down does that count??
> I love these dirt dark mornings. Hopefully more to come here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman






Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

MPOW said:


> isn't all that green and brown crap guts?


I think that’s just mud in the corn field. Not saying don’t give the deer time but definitely got a lung.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

sniper said:


> Coyote down does that count??
> I love these dirt dark mornings. Hopefully more to come here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


YES!! good work.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

bucknasty11208 said:


> I think that’s just mud in the corn field. Not saying don’t give the deer time but definitely got a lung.
> View attachment 795374
> 
> 
> ...


Hit was a smidgen back and a little high. Not taking any chances, I saw the bubbles also but want to he sure.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 795336


Nice buck! Congrats!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great morning! I was covered up with deer all morning, buck after buck. The big guy was strutting his stuff in my hayfield and I had him working my way until a doe showed up and off they went. Past up three slam dunk shots on some younger bucks while waiting on that big one. Sooner or later.......................


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

bucknasty11208 said:


> I think that’s just mud in the corn field. Not saying don’t give the deer time but definitely got a lung.
> View attachment 795374
> 
> 
> ...


Also, no stomach content i can see. Recently cut corn field, muddy and corny. Still apprehensive about the shot. But I thought the same thing about the bubbles, hopefully touched a lung. Very strange shot. A little back and high with an unusually small amount of penetration, not even sure the arrow passed through.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Pretty slow for me. Only 2 at first light that I saw for a few seconds.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Still working on the honey do list. Clothes are tumbling in the scent free dryer tho. Politely declined a trip to hobby lobby with Frau Schmitz. I had three bad sits in a row. It can only get better from here eh?


----------



## aw561838 (Jan 25, 2016)

I didn’t see a darn thing. Back in the house to see the game. I’ll be out again tomorrow. Again, good luck to everyone going out tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

throughtheice88 said:


> Also, no stomach content i can see. Recently cut corn field, muddy and corny. Still apprehensive about the shot. But I thought the same thing about the bubbles, hopefully touched a lung. Very strange shot. A little back and high with an unusually small amount of penetration, not even sure the arrow passed through.


Looks watery and a good bit of blood. If that’s white hair that maybe a sign you punched out the other side which would be good for tracking. Maybe liver and one lung. Keep us posted. I think he’s dead soon. Interested to find out the details on your hunt and the shot.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Go find that deer. He s dead


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Wasn’t the buck I thought he was







. Double lung just above the heart


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Phoolish said:


> Wasn’t the buck I thought he was
> View attachment 795387
> . Double lung just above the heart


Congrats! Nice buck even if he wasn't the one you thought he was.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Phoolish said:


> Wasn’t the buck I thought he was
> View attachment 795387
> . Double lung just above the heart


Ain’t a thing wrong with that buck. Congrats great deer. Be proud of everyone you kill. Ground shrinkage is for television.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Phoolish said:


> Wasn’t the buck I thought he was
> View attachment 795387
> . Double lung just above the heart


Nice buck! What is that light shining on the ground? Sun? Must be nice, lol.


----------



## redtick (May 4, 2009)

Haven't posted on MS in quite a few years.

Been toiling away with the recurve. Most of my spots are in APR counties which has been a source of moderate frustration while carrying the ol' stick and string and being otherwise willing to shoot about anything with something on its head lol. Had a questionable buck under me this morning on public land. Really squinting to look at points, pretty sure he was a 7 but it was a moot point, as he decided to walk behind my tree about 8 yards away. Pretty difficult to make a stealthy 180 with a 60" recurve, he did not tolerate it lol. He didn't seem too jacked up, though he was intrigued in my grunting. Seemed to have acorns on his mind.

Watching the game, be back at it soon.


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

We’ll shortly before 8 this morning I grunted 6 or 8 times, one call wasn’t working so I looked at it for a few seconds, put it down and looked to my right and he was already 25 yards away broadside, quick chef to see what buck it was, stopped him quick and shot. Dark enough I couldn’t see where I hit him, heard it hit though. He takes off full speed and 10 yards later he’s in the thick stuff and I can’t see or hear anything… I did hear one thing a few seconds later, like a bigger branch snap.
Wait a bit, check arrow and initial blood. Looks decent.
Wait a bit more and slowly start to track. 
honestly the blood was horrible, I was following tracks some of the way, and drops of blood, sometimes every 15 feet.
It was hard to see blood really, brown and yellow wet leaves, he seems to be running full tilt, and the woods was quite dark.
About 100 yards into the trail he starts to go down a big hill. About halfway down the hill I seen him dead about 50 yards from the base of the hill. 
arrow caught both lungs, and he busted his leg at the bottom of the hill. I’m imagining he was full speed and almost dead and just landed on his leg wrong. The dirt was all tore up and it was tore up for the next 40 yards to where he was dead. I’d guess all said, he ran over 150 yards.
and he’s got a tiny scrawny body.
Bittersweet though, second buck and I’m done before November.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

great job @chrisjan Nice buck and nice family picture.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Two deer this morning and 8-10 *****. Wow, I see them here and on cam regularly, but never so many at once! I was certainly tempted to release a field point arrow


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

chrisjan said:


> We’ll shortly before 8 this morning I grunted 6 or 8 times, one call wasn’t working so I looked at it for a few seconds, put it down and looked to my right and he was already 25 yards away broadside, quick chef to see what buck it was, stopped him quick and shot. Dark enough I couldn’t see where I hit him, heard it hit though. He takes off full speed and 10 yards later he’s in the thick stuff and I can’t see or hear anything… I did hear one thing a few seconds later, like a bigger branch snap.
> Wait a bit, check arrow and initial blood. Looks decent.
> Wait a bit more and slowly start to track.
> honestly the blood was horrible, I was following tracks some of the way, and drops of blood, sometimes every 15 feet.
> ...


Great buck. Gnarly bases. Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

chrisjan said:


> We’ll shortly before 8 this morning I grunted 6 or 8 times, one call wasn’t working so I looked at it for a few seconds, put it down and looked to my right and he was already 25 yards away broadside, quick chef to see what buck it was, stopped him quick and shot. Dark enough I couldn’t see where I hit him, heard it hit though. He takes off full speed and 10 yards later he’s in the thick stuff and I can’t see or hear anything… I did hear one thing a few seconds later, like a bigger branch snap.
> Wait a bit, check arrow and initial blood. Looks decent.
> Wait a bit more and slowly start to track.
> honestly the blood was horrible, I was following tracks some of the way, and drops of blood, sometimes every 15 feet.
> ...


Awesome job. Great looking buck! Congrats


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 795336


Nice!


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Politely declined a trip to hobby lobby with Frau Schmitz.


Turns out not going to hobby lobby was an not option. 








Good luck to all the successful hunters today. Even if you didn’t see a deer remember you’re doing better than me!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Turns out not going to hobby lobby was an not option.
> View attachment 795403
> 
> Good luck to all the successful hunters today. Even if you didn’t see a deer remember you’re doing better than me!


L.O.L.!
You look like you're just quivering with excitement...

Enjoy your pilgrimage!

("Here honey , hold my purse " is next..)


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

rrr just pushed three out of my stand.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Hell yes Christian!
Congrats!


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Heading out shortly in search of a nice set of loins!


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Came in for a bowl of soup and a short nap.... heading back out!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Look who is waiting for me in the backyard when I get home from being humiliated by the ducks. Little spike just chased her off. Gotta get some lunch going, then it's time to get after these deer.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Left before 11, walked out and came across a doe getting chased by a decent buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Turns out not going to hobby lobby was an not option.
> View attachment 795403
> 
> Good luck to all the successful hunters today. Even if you didn’t see a deer remember you’re doing better than me!


Turn that frown upside down and go find a plaque to put those antlers on when you kill a monster tomorrow!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just got to my parking lot on state land.
Radar shows this endless rain/mist moving out by 3 , so I'm going to just listen to the game for a bit and get ready to head out when it stops..at least I don't have a real far hike.
Saw lots of flooded fields and woods driving over here.
I can't imagine they aren't going to be moving when the rain stops.
Good luck out there!


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Turns out not going to hobby lobby was an not option.
> View attachment 795403
> 
> Good luck to all the successful hunters today. Even if you didn’t see a deer remember you’re doing better than me!


It’s always an option to say no. Hobby lobby is open 300+ days a year. Hunting season is only 90 +/-. Take away time for work and weather days, hunting season is awful short.

Like I tell all my people, you can guarantee I’ll be on my annual fishing vacation the week before Memorial Day and my Hunting vacation starting the first Friday after Halloween. If they plan anything during that time, I’m not part of those plans.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Turns out not going to hobby lobby was an not option.
> View attachment 795403
> 
> Good luck to all the successful hunters today. Even if you didn’t see a deer remember you’re doing better than me!


A little bit of toxic masculinity goes a long way.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Gave it up after the neighbors kids decided to drive a golf cart up and down the dirt road spooking off anything that would cross there. Guess I’ll go watch the game. Go green.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ash said:


> Gave it up after the neighbors kids decided to drive a golf cart up and down the dirt road spooking off anything that would cross there. Guess I’ll go watch the game. Go green.


If you’re gonna waste your time you may as well do it hunting. You stand a better chance of killing a big one than the Spartans have winning this game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

well not the deer I'm after, but filled a turkey tag









Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

chrisjan said:


> We’ll shortly before 8 this morning I grunted 6 or 8 times, one call wasn’t working so I looked at it for a few seconds, put it down and looked to my right and he was already 25 yards away broadside, quick chef to see what buck it was, stopped him quick and shot. Dark enough I couldn’t see where I hit him, heard it hit though. He takes off full speed and 10 yards later he’s in the thick stuff and I can’t see or hear anything… I did hear one thing a few seconds later, like a bigger branch snap.
> Wait a bit, check arrow and initial blood. Looks decent.
> Wait a bit more and slowly start to track.
> honestly the blood was horrible, I was following tracks some of the way, and drops of blood, sometimes every 15 feet.
> ...


Awesome Congrats


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

wildcoy73 said:


> well not the deer I'm after, but filled a turkey tag
> View attachment 795409
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Well at least you don’t have to buy a Turkey for Thanksgiving now. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

bucknasty11208 said:


> If you’re gonna waste your time you may as well do it hunting. You stand a better chance of killing a big one than the Spartans have winning this game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


ah its ok. I have a few things I can do around the house while watching them _lose_ EDIT _WIN_. Checked some trail cam cards and lots of house chores to do haha. Gotta get prepped for a goose hunt tomorrow too. Hunting is something I do to relax, watching coyotes and kids chase off deer is not my idea of relaxing.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Checking in from Eaton Co. for the afternoon. A mile down the road I saw a tank of a buck tending a doe earlier today. He now has her pinned in a thicket 5 yards off the road. He wasn't leaving her as I stopped, got out my phone and took a pic. His antlers are obstructed but he looks like a real solid 3 year old at least.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

just had a small buck go behind me

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

My 9 yr old and I are all settled into our double ladder stand. His 2nd sit ever in a treestand! Several bucks using these trails in front of us over the past week so I’m hoping a nice one gives me a shot tonight. Good luck!!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Headed behind the house to wait for this guy.
Good luck hunters!


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Turns out not going to hobby lobby was an not option.
> View attachment 795403
> 
> Good luck to all the successful hunters today. Even if you didn’t see a deer remember you’re doing better than me!


Great pic lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Walked right on one while heading to my stand.
Rain keeps coming and going. 
Wish it would just go lol


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

chrisjan said:


> We’ll shortly before 8 this morning I grunted 6 or 8 times, one call wasn’t working so I looked at it for a few seconds, put it down and looked to my right and he was already 25 yards away broadside, quick chef to see what buck it was, stopped him quick and shot. Dark enough I couldn’t see where I hit him, heard it hit though. He takes off full speed and 10 yards later he’s in the thick stuff and I can’t see or hear anything… I did hear one thing a few seconds later, like a bigger branch snap.
> Wait a bit, check arrow and initial blood. Looks decent.
> Wait a bit more and slowly start to track.
> honestly the blood was horrible, I was following tracks some of the way, and drops of blood, sometimes every 15 feet.
> ...


Nice buck!! Even better family 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Going commando this afternoon over looking a scrape line between bedding and feeding. Old school deer chair blind. Lol all natural


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

After mishap on a yote this am different location tended my scrapes ready for action
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Small forky keeps annoying a smaller doe in my back yard. She’s not happy…

UCONN alum but, admittedly, this UM-MSU game today may be the best college football I’ve personally watched since Vince Young and UT beat USC for the title…


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

How bout them SPARTANS!!!

And good luck to those out!


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

bucknasty11208 said:


> If you’re gonna waste your time you may as well do it hunting. You stand a better chance of killing a big one than the Spartans have winning this game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Mmmmm……how tasty are those words….


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

bucknasty11208 said:


> If you’re gonna waste your time you may as well do it hunting. You stand a better chance of killing a big one than the Spartans have winning this game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Check the scoreboard


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Phoolish said:


> Wasn’t the buck I thought he was
> View attachment 795387
> . Double lung just above the heart


Congrats ! Buck ya thought or not


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m in, way in the back of the property in open woods not ideal but they cruise threw here going to the ag fields. I needed a change and you never know 
Flight


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

First deer in half hour ater set up doe hit buck sent at scrape did not like it off she went hope because someone's pushing her

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey hey! Glad I watched the game. GO GREEN BABY. SO much for wasted time eh?! Haha


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Finally! First time out this year. I can see through the trees that i already have a couple doe families feeding in my new 2 acre plot.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm in. Back in sanctuary. Jumped one on way in. This track chair is silent though  was a big bodied animal what ever it was. Very thick assuming was bedded right there. 
There's a heavily used run way 27 yards to the south of me and the plot is another 30 from that.
Hoping a buck comes to wind the plot. Lotta fresh tracks in the mud in the plot...deer or no deer it sure feels good to be back out!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

bucknasty11208 said:


> If you’re gonna waste your time you may as well do it hunting. You stand a better chance of killing a big one than the Spartans have winning this game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Feel like changing your wording about the game😜😜😜😜


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

wildcoy73 said:


> well not the deer I'm after, but filled a turkey tag
> View attachment 795409
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

In The Alley. Fresh tarsal trap is set. Hope I can get drawn. Still.



















Just saw a deer in Plot #1


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> YES!! good work.














Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Big CC said:


> Mmmmm……how tasty are those words….


I’ll gladly eat those words. If I could print that post out on paper I’d eat that too. I’d sauté it in a little olive oil with some mushrooms, garlic, and onion and chew it ever so slowly.

Very happy MSU pulled it out but to be honest, they had no business winning that game….but I’ll take it.
I’ve learned over the years that pessimism leads to fewer let downs


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

First sit in a week in the thumb. Switched a few vacation days around because of the rain/east winds. Lots of action on my cams the last few days so I’m sitting in the only tree stand i have set up for a NE wind. Not my favorite stand but it’s the end of October, anything can happen! Good luck boys and girls!


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

bucknasty11208 said:


> I’ll gladly eat those words. If I could print that post out on paper I’d eat that too. I’d sauté it in a little olive oil with some mushrooms, garlic, and onion and chew it ever so slowly.
> 
> Very happy MSU pulled it out but to be honest, they had no business winning that game….but I’ll take it.
> I’ve learned over the years that pessimism leads to fewer let downs
> ...


I'll agree with ya there. Good thing hunting heals all wounds. Sitting up here pouting like the go blue cry baby I am 🤣😪


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Settled in. Hunting an oak ridge that parallels the swamp to the corner of still standing beans. Shot the buck that I credit with getting me obsessed with bowhunting out of this tree 25 years ago. Can relieve it like it was yesterday. Good luck all.


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

I’m in. One year ago I shot my best buck to date (profile pic). He was following a doe, hoping for the sequel. Good luck all!


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

In and cooled down. Had to stop the lectric bike for a few to wait for a two year old to work a scrape on the edge of the corn. I'm at the ol watering hole (not the bar).







Good luck.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> Congrats! Nice buck even if he wasn't the one you thought he was.


First deer I’ve seen while in the stand haha


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

CDN1 said:


> Ain’t a thing wrong with that buck. Congrats great deer. Be proud of everyone you kill. Ground shrinkage is for television.


Not disappointed at all. Just means there are still bigger ones to hunt


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Fellow pouting wolverine here But tip of the cap to Sparty! Great game! Congrats to Sparty Nation and to those who put down deer today! And good luck to those out this evening! I didn’t think I was hunting until next Friday, but screw it…going to make the drive south to Cass for the morning hunt tomorrow. Time for that last lawn mowing while I sulk. Good thing the Lions will get us a win tomorrow


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Been in for about 45 minutes. Lone doe snuck through already. Not the best spot with a bow, but running out of fresh options until we get some southerly winds. If it happens here, it'll be up close and personal.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

This rain is like MSU. A bad thing that won’t go away lol. Good game Sparty. At least I can go and pout in the woods. 

P.s. Kenneth Walker lived up to the hype. He’s got my vote for the heisman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

wish it would dry out. miss hearing things walking in the woods.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Phoolish said:


> Wasn’t the buck I thought he was
> View attachment 795387
> . Double lung just above the heart


Beautiful buck and the good news is the other one buck is still out there for you, unless you’re tagged out of course. Congrats!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

chrisjan said:


> We’ll shortly before 8 this morning I grunted 6 or 8 times, one call wasn’t working so I looked at it for a few seconds, put it down and looked to my right and he was already 25 yards away broadside, quick chef to see what buck it was, stopped him quick and shot. Dark enough I couldn’t see where I hit him, heard it hit though. He takes off full speed and 10 yards later he’s in the thick stuff and I can’t see or hear anything… I did hear one thing a few seconds later, like a bigger branch snap.
> Wait a bit, check arrow and initial blood. Looks decent.
> Wait a bit more and slowly start to track.
> honestly the blood was horrible, I was following tracks some of the way, and drops of blood, sometimes every 15 feet.
> ...


Awesome and I love the family photo!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Big CC said:


> Two deer this morning and 8-10 *****. Wow, I see them here and on cam regularly, but never so many at once! I was certainly tempted to release a field point arrow
> View attachment 795392


Holy raccoon-a-mania! But that sure is a cool pic.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Back in by the river. Wind in my face. Beautiful night. Just need the deer to cooperate. Good luck everyone and be safe


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

First sit of archery.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in. Just finished another 50 hour week. 3rd sit of the year. Let's GIt Er Done!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Set up, quiet out. Lots of water, been crying my eyes out...


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

bucknasty11208 said:


> I’ll gladly eat those words. If I could print that post out on paper I’d eat that too. I’d sauté it in a little olive oil with some mushrooms, garlic, and onion and chew it ever so slowly.
> 
> Very happy MSU pulled it out but to be honest, they had no business winning that game….but I’ll take it.
> I’ve learned over the years that pessimism leads to fewer let downs
> ...


MSU is like the Lions….they generally stink!! (Yeah, I feel safe saying that). Maybe kids these days think MSU was always good, but I know better. I’m just glad they make it somewhat of a rivalry again instead of losing 9 out of 10. LOL
Much better being an MSU graduate these days…
Back to the task at hand….Let’s see some dead deer tonight!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Got into my plot stand a little later than expected, couldn’t pull myself away from the MSU game. I hope the does show up and draw in a few big boys I’ve had hanging around. What a great Spartan win! Go Green!
The booner opossum is in the plot!! Gotta put this phone away.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Doe and a little buck. Separate. Different directions. They are out and about.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

bucknasty11208 said:


> If you’re gonna waste your time you may as well do it hunting. You stand a better chance of killing a big one than the Spartans have winning this game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


How’d that second part go again??


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Slow morning in the on and off rain so I switched farms and picked up the nephew for tonight’s hunt. Wind went to nothing. Both of us are sitting on the south end of an oak ridge funnel between two swamps that leads out to corn. Doe activity picked up on cam back here so just hoping one gets hot tonight.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Fellow pouting wolverine here But tip of the cap to Sparty! Great game! Congrats to Sparty Nation and to those who put down deer today! And good luck to those out this evening! I didn’t think I was hunting until next Friday, but screw it…going to make the drive south to Cass for the morning hunt tomorrow. Time for that last lawn mowing while I sulk. Good thing the Lions will get us a win tomorrow


Lol about the lions good luck in the morning you’ll need something to lift your spirits after these 2 games


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Settled in about 30 min ago, one doe working her way through as I came in, a good sign. Haven't sat here since I hung it in August, its a good intersection.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

In my climber next. To my flattened pop up I left out all year lol. This is a decent spot with quite a bit of visibility. Hopefully I at least see something.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

back in the tree. Nice spot here for a north wind.


----------



## homer666 (Jul 20, 2018)

Nothing moving this morning but im back out and up in my tree by the house. A decent 8 on cam a couple nights ago so hopefully the does bring him by me . Good luck everyone thats out.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

snortwheeze said:


> I'm in. Back in sanctuary. Jumped one on way in. This track chair is silent though  was a big bodied animal what ever it was. Very thick assuming was bedded right there.
> There's a heavily used run way 27 yards to the south of me and the plot is another 30 from that.
> Hoping a buck comes to wind the plot. Lotta fresh tracks in the mud in the plot...deer or no deer it sure feels good to be back out!!
> View attachment 795418


Get him Aj ! I’ll be looking for pictures


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Today can’t get much better. Spartans win, hunting season in full effect, reading lfts reports, seeing nice bucks harvested, beautiful fall weather here in SC, prepping for my trip up next weekend, heading out to shoot my bow shortly…..yes, there is no better time of year than late October and early November.

And to the UofM fans in here, thanks for being gracious in the loss today. That’s a lot more than I can say for some UofM fans I went to school with.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Back out after the game. First sit in this stand, corn is still standing 20 yards behind me. Mosquitos are terrible, dive bombing my face. Left the thermacell in the truck. Oops.


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Today can’t get much better. Spartans win, hunting season in full effect, reading lfts reports, seeing nice bucks harvested, beautiful fall weather here in SC, prepping for my trip up next weekend, heading out to shoot my bow shortly…..yes, there is no better time of year than late October and early November.
> 
> And to the UofM fans in here, thanks for being gracious in the loss today. That’s a lot more than I can say for some UofM fans I went to school with.
> 
> ...


went to u of m for a couple years.....wanted a win but no biggie.....kid for msu is badazzzzzzzzz!!! one of the best football games I ever watched!


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

Steve said:


> Dead so far this morning, but just got a picture of this guy last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang Steve, seems like ur property is drawing in some studs this year. Aprs paying off too.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Another









Doe and two BBs on my weakside. I was sitting. Lazy. My mistake.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Got a doe and fawn out in front of me now. Hope they stick around for awhile, nothing like live dekes. Good luck all.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Old lund said:


> Get him Aj ! I’ll be looking for pictures


. I've told ya story about back here on buggy... I'm set up to kill em now.. only bad part is homeowner is letting neighbors ride thier 4 wheelers back here in our "sanctuary". B'sing with neighbor other day. "I've seen some big tails back there, I mean big" 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️ not my property, thankful to hunt it..




Yarcher said:


> Back out after the game. First sit in this stand, corn is still standing 20 yards behind me. Mosquitos are terrible, dive bombing my face. Left the thermacell in the truck. Oops.


Had em on my face 1st 5 minutes in.. thermacell activated !! When the hell do we get to leave em behind !?..

I'm out gents. Phones going off.. time too pay attention, good luck, shoot straight!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Nothing yet back here, but I’m guessing closer to last light before they head to the field. I have two owls calling one of them is really close to me, I’m enjoying the fact that it isn’t raining and the winds are calm, good luck !
Flight


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

yehaww doe down, waiting for a double


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

I don't do the Facebook thing but was shown by a couple people. Have any of you heard about the supposed black bear in Memphis? Story was someone tracked their deer and a bear was on it....


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Another prowler.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful UP EVENING HUNT....if your into 60 degrees and sunny...ready for a cool down to get these bucks moving. Good luck guys


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

No deer for me yet. Hopefully soon


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just watched my big guy walk out of cover look around and go back inside. Maybe he'll come back out before dark. He was next to that white bircch tree.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

beautiful evening. 
buck came through at 30 yds. That’s about it for tonight.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

After an eventful morning with a couple deer sightings and all 3 cell cams sending pics, I was expecting more tonight. Just one fawn sighting and no cam pics. Seems disrespectful after I put so much effort into helping me hem out all year long. 🤣


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Most fun hunt if the year for me. Had what I believe is a small racked 3 year old chasing off 3 different yearlings, one after another, trying to protect his doe that he had laying down in some thick cover. They were right under me for the last hour. Couldn't even move to take pictures. The whole woods stunk like rutted up buck. This is the guy chasing them of....


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

3 flattops and one very nice four point and I m not talking forkhorn. Good to be in the woods.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Outstanding hunt tonight for wife and I.
Covered in DnF for over 3 hrs and never got busted!
Mr big never showed...,


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sorry for the delay everyone. Waited till after the football game before tracking to be safe. Straight shot track job through the corn till he turned and went down. 9 pt 17 inch spread


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

throughtheice88 said:


> Sorry for the delay everyone. Waited till after the football game before tracking to be safe. Straight shot track job through the corn till he turned and and went down. 9 pt 17 inch spread
> View attachment 795497
> 
> View attachment 795495
> ...


Nice buck! So how good did the shot end up being?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great deer. Congratulations


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats!! Where did you end up hitting him? Awesome buck!


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Came in through the liver but quartered up into lung. He probably went 80 to 100 yard tops. Judging by rigor mortis he was dead this morning. Thanks to all for words of encouragement, now we are celebrating!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Saw a 4pt, that was it. All the water has them staying to higher ground for the most part. When it gets down to 6" probably won't affect travel. I have less stands available until then. Yeah the skeeters, wtf. T,W,Th going down to high 20's...maybe that'll do it.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

2nd night in a row with a 0 for me. Very weird for this property, be back at in the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Sharkbait11 said:


> yehaww doe down, waiting for a double


Congrats




Ieatshrooms said:


> Most fun hunt if the year for me. Had what I believe is a small racked 3 year old chasing off 3 different yearlings, one after another, trying to protect his doe that he had laying down in some thick cover. They were right under me for the last hour. Couldn't even move to take pictures. The whole woods stunk like rutted up buck. This is the guy chasing them of....
> View attachment 795473


My bro had a hunt just like that on state land. 




sparky18181 said:


> 3 flattops and one very nice four point and I m not talking forkhorn. Good to be in the woods.


Shoot teammate, shoot!




throughtheice88 said:


> Sorry for the delay everyone. Waited till after the football game before tracking to be safe. Straight shot track job through the corn till he turned and and went down. 9 pt 17 inch spread
> View attachment 795497
> 
> View attachment 795495
> ...


Congrats!!


I only seen deer I jumped on way in and 2 little baldies... 
Anyone ever been busted by yer pin light?
Those 2 little does stopped immediately and locked eyes on my pin light. Shooting time was dark...... they had no idea what I was but there's no doubt they pinned that. Never blew or anything they just moved along.


I'll be back in am


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

throughtheice88 said:


> Came in through the liver but quartered up into lung. He probably went 80 to 100 yard tops. Judging by rigor mortis he was dead this morning. Thanks to all for words of encouragement, now we are celebrating!
> View attachment 795500


Great buck and great restraint letting him sit! I’d say that is a well earned celebration!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Watched a little 6pt make a scrape that was my excitement for the evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

HuntinMichigan said:


> I don't do the Facebook thing but was shown by a couple people. Have any of you heard about the supposed black bear in Memphis? Story was someone tracked their deer and a bear was on it....





d_rek said:


> I call BS. If there was a bear around it would have been news all summer. I’m near Richmond/St. Clair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I’ve heard about it too. Supposedly the DNR knows about it and says that it’s a juvenile and heading back north on its own. That’s all rumors tho.


----------



## tenring (Oct 13, 2004)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Most fun hunt if the year for me. Had what I believe is a small racked 3 year old chasing off 3 different yearlings, one after another, trying to protect his doe that he had laying down in some thick cover. They were right under me for the last hour. Couldn't even move to take pictures. The whole woods stunk like rutted up buck. This is the guy chasing them of....
> View attachment 795473


That is a meme worthy photo. With a caption of either "please god do not let me get shot til I breed a couple does", or "now millenial bucks have taken up yoga to relieve the stresses of the rut".


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> I’ve heard about it too. Supposedly the DNR knows about it and says that it’s a juvenile and heading back north on its own. That’s all rumors tho.


? they tell it to go to your room? Could be someone's pet but I live and work in the area too and I call BS at this point and time. You would think more in the thumb before that area.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Guy63 said:


> ? they tell it to go to your room? Could be someone's pet but I live and work in the area too and I call BS at this point and time. You would think more in the thumb before that area.


Probably a loose black lab


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Aj what is this pin light?.....just kidding lol I'm a bit behind the game on stuff just switched from the old brass pins 2 years ago and I shoot a bow that's the same age as my oldest hes 11...glad the new ride is working out for ya .....I'm heading up to the mio area in the am for my first hunt of the year work has been crazy have to head home tues afternoon so hopefully I can make something happen......good luck to everyone the next few days I will be back to catch up on the lfts Tuesday evening.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, I was at full draw on the last deer I saw tonight -- a lone doe. Didn't give me the shot I wanted so I let down. Still mad that first one with the two fawns duped me. It was within 15 yards. Should have been ready. Rookie mistake. 0/2 on kill conversions. I need to get my act together. Wife wants hunter sticks!!

I think I saw 6 bucks and 6 does/fawns. They just spawn in the corn out of nowhere. I love it. That cereal grain is solid, too. Oh and the only deer that noticed the tarsal was one of the little bucks. Sniffed the foot path I cam in on. Lost interest. No chasing, just deer on their feet.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Got one!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

d_rek said:


> I call BS. If there was a bear around it would have been news all summer. I’m near Richmond/St. Clair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I agree with you I live in casco right by Richmond in that farm country there would have been lots of reports.I really don’t hardly believe hardly anything on fa ebook


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

hypox said:


> View attachment 795525
> 
> 
> Got one!


That is a beauty. Awesome character. Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

throughtheice88 said:


> Sorry for the delay everyone. Waited till after the football game before tracking to be safe. Straight shot track job through the corn till he turned and and went down. 9 pt 17 inch spread
> View attachment 795497
> 
> View attachment 795495
> ...


Congrats! Great looking buck!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

pgpn123 said:


> Saw a 4pt, that was it. All the water has them staying to higher ground for the most part. When it gets down to 6" probably won't affect travel. I have less stands available until then. Yeah the skeeters, wtf. T,W,Th going down to high 20's...maybe that'll do it.


I had a few mosquitos buzzing too. Tired of them.


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

hypox said:


> View attachment 795525
> 
> 
> Got one!


Dang that buck has a nice rack and a big neck! Congrats


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

hypox said:


> View attachment 795525
> 
> 
> Got one!


That buck looks huge. Congrats!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Well had a buck on the scrape line I was watching, just a 6pt. He gets a pass.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratulations @hypox That’s a very nice looking rack.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nothing all freaking day today! I sure hope tomorrow is better! 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

hypox said:


> View attachment 795525
> 
> 
> Got one!


😲 nice ! Congrats


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

hypox said:


> View attachment 795525
> 
> 
> Got one!


Oooooh yeaaahhh!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

dewy6068 said:


> Nothing all freaking day today! I sure hope tomorrow is better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure wind is right! And they are starting to branch out, to where you never know. Right place right time equals lifetime memory! Go get em!


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

bucknasty11208 said:


> If you’re gonna waste your time you may as well do it hunting. You stand a better chance of killing a big one than the Spartans have winning this game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Bahahahaha
Just playing
GO GREEN


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

JasonSlayer said:


> Bahahahaha
> Just playing
> GO GREEN


I love wining $ off my friends no matter the amount haha! Go green!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

hypox said:


> View attachment 795525
> 
> 
> Got one!


Congrats! Cool looking buck


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Guy63 said:


> ? they tell it to go to your room? Could be someone's pet but I live and work in the area too and I call BS at this point and time. You would think more in the thumb before that area.


For sure! I live in st.Clair and it was all over the neighborhood pages here. I agree tho, if a juvenile bear made its way from up north all the way to Memphis, chances are it would’ve been seen way before it got that far down I would think.


----------



## Cjs180 (May 13, 2018)

throughtheice88 said:


> Came in through the liver but quartered up into lung. He probably went 80 to 100 yard tops. Judging by rigor mortis he was dead this morning. Thanks to all for words of encouragement, now we are celebrating!
> View attachment 795500


Good job good outcome! I’m going out in the morning for a buddy who singled one lung tonight. Pushed it 380 yards already. Told him to back out wait until morning.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> For sure! I live in st.Clair and it was all over the neighborhood pages here. I agree tho, if a juvenile bear made its way from up north all the way to Memphis, chances are it would’ve been seen way before it got that far down I would think.


Spoke with a DNR officer from that area. He says total BS


----------

